# Car in container



## Guest (Sep 22, 2012)

I am taking in quotes for the moment for a container from Germany to Paphos.

As I got a good one for a 20' container and the cost for the car if we go with ferry from italy to Greece and then Greece to Limassol is quite high with tickets and 1500 km driving, I also asked for a quote for a 40', the price should not be that much higher. But then the company told me that since about 3 months a car inside a container is now considered as DAngerous Goods and will affect the price very much.

I wait for the quote to see what is will be.

Anyone else that have got the same info?

Anders


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

This is something I would be interested in hearing about too, we were thinking of taking our car out when we move too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

jenjenmullin said:


> This is something I would be interested in hearing about too, we were thinking of taking our car out when we move too.


I will get a new quote tomorrow and will report

Anders


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Great, thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Just an update!

I just got quote for a 40' container with a car inside from Frankfurt to Paphos.

We load the container our self and in Paphos all inside will be delivered in the house. Wonder how they will take down the car. The container floor is 120 cm up.

Price 5220 €

For a 20' without the car they want 4010 €

All excl VAT but all fees included


Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

How will you get the car into the container?, when ours came they built a wall inside the container to separate the car from the household goods. They also had to build a ramp to get the car into the container into the container as it was on the back of a lorry.

As the furniture was packed it was loaded into a removal lorry, when the container arrived it was only available for a limited period of time so was reversed up to the removal lorry and the items slid across. The whole operation took less than an hour.

If you will be doing this yourself you need to get more information about the mechanics of the operation.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> How will you get the car into the container?, when ours came they built a wall inside the container to separate the car from the household goods. They also had to build a ramp to get the car into the container into the container as it was on the back of a lorry.
> 
> As the furniture was packed it was loaded into a removal lorry, when the container arrived it was only available for a limited period of time so was reversed up to the removal lorry and the items slid across. The whole operation took less than an hour.
> 
> If you will be doing this yourself you need to get more information about the mechanics of the operation.


We will have the container from Friday evening until they pick it up on Monday morning so its 3 days. And it will be parked just outside the front door.

I will use a toetruck to lift it up to the container. And I assume they will have to do the same in Paphos, but that side is a problem for the moving company.

I will figure out how to split the container the best way.

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

If it's coming to MK near Limassol then there won't be a problem, they have the facilities to unload cars there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> If it's coming to MK near Limassol then there won't be a problem, they have the facilities to unload cars there.


That is good. Then I also know that we should load the car last to be able to unload it first

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Vegaanders said:


> That is good. Then I also know that we should load the car last to be able to unload it first
> 
> Anders


It doesn't work like that as containers usually have doors at both ends.

What is likely to happen to occur is that you will arrange to meet MK at the port and go through the paperwork with them and pay any customs dues and port costs.

You will then be taken to Orphanidies to help keep you occupied while they rescue the container and get it to their depot which is a few miles up the motorway towards Paphos (unless it's moved)

At that point you may find your belonging in a removal lorry and your car nearby.

They will then transport your belongings to you house while you drive the car.

When you packed up the container you should have created a packing list, you should have one copy and another accompanies the container I think.

When you arrive at your house you will be asked to tick off the packages as they are unloaded and then sign to confirm that.

They will help you to unpack if that's what you wish.

If you mark the packages Kitchen, Bedroom 1 etc then put labels on the doors in the house you will find that they get to the correct place.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> It doesn't work like that as containers usually have doors at both ends.
> 
> What is likely to happen to occur is that you will arrange to meet MK at the port and go through the paperwork with them and pay any customs dues and port costs.
> 
> ...


This is probably how it is in UK but here it works different. 

First the container has doors in one end

Second I have nothing to do with the customs clearence, Its all in the quote and will be taken care of by the moving company. I will pay from here to our new address in Cyprus.

Packing list I do and then seal the container. I dont have to but will ofc go and see the container when it arrives to control the seal is unbroken.

As I said how they get the car off its not my problem but it should be delivered to my doorstep

Anders


----------



## Jude and Rob (Nov 16, 2009)

We shipped our goods and chattels and a car in a 40' from UK in 2009.
The process was to load all the boxes into the 40' then build a retaining wall. The car was driven up ramps onto a flatbed truck then reversed across a 'bridge' into the 40' - very nerve racking just watching it. The container was then sealed in our prescence and signed for.
We also used MK at this end. They were very good.
As stated above they rescue the container from the port and drive the car out using the concrete ramp at their depot, so you can drive it home. Then they switch all your boxes into smaller wagons and deliver to your house. All very simple and efficient.
Interesting about the car now being classed as dangerous goods - various petroleum fumes venting into a confined space I suppose.


----------



## geoffstravels (Jun 11, 2012)

*Moving to Cyprus*



Pam n Dave said:


> It doesn't work like that as containers usually have doors at both ends.
> 
> What is likely to happen to occur is that you will arrange to meet MK at the port and go through the paperwork with them and pay any customs dues and port costs.
> 
> ...



Pam & dave got it right. You will be expected to receive your car within the bonded area of the docks. Here the VIN and all your ownership documentation will be inspected. The car will be released but of course the whole object of the exercise will then be enacted, the payment of the various charges. This will of course depend on how old and for how long you have owned the vehicle and whether you are using the 'retired-duty free' catagory. It will not matter ultimately as you will be required through the vehicle excise and taxation to pay the illegal and inflationary registration fees.

The household items are straight forward however ensure the contractor takes away the packaging material. It is a pain to get rid of unless you do like the Cypriots and take a ride out to the countryside and dump it in the most picturesque view you can find.


----------



## Jude and Rob (Nov 16, 2009)

Just to clarify some of the above:
Our car was released from Customs within the container under authority of (I think) Form C104 after payment of certain fees and sight of insurance. 
This form allowed us to run around on UK plates for 1 month in order to get the car registered. In fact within a week we were stopped by the Astynomia on the Limassol highway and asked to show the form.
In the event we extended it for several months whilst going through the registration process, which involved visiting Nicosia Customs to present many documents, who then sent a demand for the import duty - peanuts for our 1.5 diesel. This demand was paid at Limassol Customs who then checked all the various VIN numbers and associated documents.
Next step was an MOT despite the car being only 6-7 months old. Limassol Dept of Transport inspected the car to confirm VIN and engine numbers before issuing a form that allowed us to go next door and get it registered with a Cyprus plate.
All through the process there were offers from 'professional' agents to help with the paperwork - at a price.
The only person we had to employ was a shipping clearance agent (not the importor MK) as they have the software to generate the necessary paperwork - all at a pre-agreed cost of euro 30. They all 'live' in the cafe at the Customs centre at Limassol port.
All very straightforward, you just have to factor Cyprus time and beaurocracy into the equation.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

geoffstravels said:


> Pam & dave got it right. You will be expected to receive your car within the bonded area of the docks. Here the VIN and all your ownership documentation will be inspected. The car will be released but of course the whole object of the exercise will then be enacted, the payment of the various charges. This will of course depend on how old and for how long you have owned the vehicle and whether you are using the 'retired-duty free' catagory. It will not matter ultimately as you will be required through the vehicle excise and taxation to pay the illegal and inflationary registration fees.
> 
> The household items are straight forward however ensure the contractor takes away the packaging material. It is a pain to get rid of unless you do like the Cypriots and take a ride out to the countryside and dump it in the most picturesque view you can find.


The car will be taken in as Personal Property so the fees is for registration only. What is illegal with them I cant understand, all countries charge for registration and for me its normal

The retired-duty free category is not in force anymore, either you take it in as personal property or you pay excise duty on it.

Must ask, what is VIN?

Anders


----------



## andyman2012 (May 20, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> The car will be taken in as Personal Property so the fees is for registration only. What is illegal with them I cant understand, all countries charge for registration and for me its normal
> 
> The retired-duty free category is not in force anymore, either you take it in as personal property or you pay excise duty on it.
> 
> ...


The VIN is the Vehicle Identification Number confirming it is not stolen, cut and shunt etc...


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

andyman2012 said:


> The VIN is the Vehicle Identification Number confirming it is not stolen, cut and shunt etc...


I will bring the cars german registration papers that confirm that I am the owner and has been since more then 6 months. I hope that is enough

Anders


----------

